# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  خواندن اعداد با صدای فارسی

## vahidm

سلام دوستان کسی برنامه ای داره که عدد درون یه textBox رو بخونه ؟؟؟
لطف کمک کنید

----------


## persiandownload

منظورت برنامه ای باشه که با VB نوشته شده ؟ یا یه نرم افزار معمولی با این کارایی ؟

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> سلام دوستان کسی برنامه ای داره که عدد درون یه textBox رو بخونه ؟؟؟
> لطف کمک کنید


نه نیستش. باید خودت صداتو ضبط کنی و در یه بانکی ذخیره کنی. وقتی عددی وارد TextBox شد تویه بانک جستجو میشه و صدای مورد نظر ضبط میشه. یه چیزی مثل 119 خودمون.

----------


## مهران رسا

من که تا حالا ندیدم کسی این برنامه رو نوشته باشه (البته منظورم Source به زبان VB هست) .

ولی اگه خودت بخوای اینکار رو بکنی یکمی دردسر داره . اول اینکه باید بیای اعداد زیر رو تلفظ کنی و توسط میکروفون اونها رو Record کنی .

اعدادی مثل :
یک
دو
سه
چهار
...


بیست
سی
چهل
پنجاه
...


یازده 
دوازده
سیزده
....

جداگانه کلمه (و) رو هم باید ضبط کنی .

و بعد از اینکه کاربر مثلاً عدد 41 رو وارد کرد ، Sound "چهل" و "و" و "یک" رو پشت سر هم پخش کنی .

توضیح سطحیش این بود .

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام 
TTS هم همین کارو انجام میده ، الگوریتمش چه طوریه ؟ 
یعنی هر چی بنویسی تو TEXTBOX براتون میخونه .

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

> سلام 
> TTS هم همین کارو انجام میده ، الگوریتمش چه طوریه ؟ 
> یعنی هر چی بنویسی تو TEXTBOX براتون میخونه .


بله درسته اما TTS به صورت انگلیش میخونه اما دوستمون فارسی شو میخواد

بنظر میاد روش پیشنهادی دوستمون مشکل رو حل کنه اما روش سختیه

----------


## hbahjat

خوب میشه از ماجول های تبدیل عدد به حرف استفاده کرد که قبلا دوستان نوشتن و به جای خروجی صدا پخش کرد البته همون طور که دوستمون گفتن صدا ها باید ضبط بشن و با نام عدد مورد نظر ذخیره بشن

----------


## vahidm

با سلام 
دوستان من دارم برنامه رو می نویسم وقتی تموم شد براتون میزارم

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> من که تا حالا ندیدم کسی این برنامه رو نوشته باشه (البته منظورم Source به زبان VB هست) .
> 
> ولی اگه خودت بخوای اینکار رو بکنی یکمی دردسر داره . اول اینکه باید بیای اعداد زیر رو تلفظ کنی و توسط میکروفون اونها رو Record کنی .
> 
> اعدادی مثل :
> یک
> دو
> سه
> چهار
> ...


نه آقا کار سختی نیست من برنامه اش رو نوشتم توی نرم افزارهای تلفن گویام و منشی تلفنیم استفتده کردم واسه خوندن تاریخ ساعت و عدد هم دارم.
اینم نمونه ای که خواسته بودی. موفق باشی

----------


## vahidm

دوست عزیز تشکر
لطف کردید برنامه رو گذاشتید

----------


## مهران رسا

> نه آقا کار سختی نیست من برنامه اش رو نوشتم توی نرم افزارهای تلفن گویام و منشی تلفنیم استفتده کردم واسه خوندن تاریخ ساعت و عدد هم دارم.
> اینم نمونه ای که خواسته بودی. موفق باشی


با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز .

من نگفتم کار سختیه گفتم یک کمی دردسر داره !

----------


## vahidm

بالاخره مسئله ای نیست 
دوست عزیز مهم اینه که ایشون لطف کردن و برنامه رو گذاشتن 
به نظر من میشه برای حروف هم درست کرد 
کسی نظری داره بده ؟؟؟

----------


## مهران رسا

فکر کنم قبلاً یه تاپیک در این مورد (یعنی تبدیل متن فارسی به گفتار) مطرح شده . یه نگاهی به اون بنداز ...

----------


## vahidm

آره ولی به نتیجه نرسیدن 
به نظر من میشه این کار کرد یک پسر یزدی اومده بود درست کرده بود که توی اخبار هم گفت حتی به علامت ها هم حساس بود یعنی می خوندشون 
حالا تابستون شروع میکنیم

----------

